# Wrong glib version installing emacs 9.1 RELEASE



## lib13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm trying to install emacs on my 9.1 RELEASE, but have this problem:


```
checking for GLIB... no
configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.34.1) were not met:

Package dependency requirement 'glib-2.0 >= 2.34.1' could not be satisfied.
Package 'glib-2.0' has version '2.28.8', required version is '>= 2.34.1'

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.
```

Until now, what I've done was to install one or two ports (vim, other...) using the ports directory of the ISO install DVD. Then, used portsnap to fetch and extract ports. Installed one or two programs mores. And now, I get this error.

What should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2013)

Update your installed version of glib.  Actually, it's best to update all installed ports that need to be updated.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------

